
PHash.org: the open source perceptual hash library - nickb
http://www.phash.org/
======
ajju
This can be uber useful for a lot of stuff. We developed something
functionally very similar to detect image spam at my $employer a couple of
years ago. Good stuff.

------
pieter
It's also GPL so if you base your application on it it'll have to have a very
liberal license too.

~~~
jws
You'll have to use the restrictive GPL-3 or compatible licenses and be
forbidden from using the more liberal licenses. All point of view.

(I wish software library people would put their licenses up front instead of
making me download it to find them.)

~~~
pieter
It says 'pHash is an open source software library released under the GPLv3
license that implements several perceptual hashing algorithms, and provides a
C++ API to use those functions in your own programs.' right on the frontpage,
looks pretty clear to me

~~~
jws
I'll be darned. It even has GPL3 highlighted and I missed it. I'll have to
change me wish to a more personal one.

------
sho
No updates for a year. Abandoned?

~~~
nickb
A year? 0.3 came out in Nov 08.

~~~
sho
pHash 0.3

11.03.2008

OK OK, not quite a year yet ..

~~~
e1ven
Keep in mind, the authors are using the American date system. That's November
3, 2008, not March 11th.

~~~
sho
Ah yes, the US-only "middle endian" theory of date notation. Wonderful. Not
confusing at all. OK, November, I stand corrected.

